# Fowl pox?



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

Is this fowl pox? What should I do?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Maybe on the first one. It's a virus, there's nothing to really do for it but let it run its course. 

If you put a fan in with them it will keep mosquitoes at bay so they can't bite them. Although didn't you already have a fan in there?


----------

